# New laying hens!



## nickie (Feb 26, 2014)

My husband and I got impatient for fresh eggs. All the work on the coop and run and no eggs. We got 5 Buff Orphingtons that are 11 months old. They are supose to be good layers already. Just put them in the new coop yesterday and its still dark this morning so I havent checked them yet. Keeping my fingers crossed I might get eggs this morning but wont be disapointed if I dont. I know moving them can cause stress so I will be patient.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## nickie (Feb 26, 2014)

My 4 year old talking to one of the new girls.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## nickie (Feb 26, 2014)

One was checking out the nest boxes about an hour after being in the coop and run. No egg but she seemed happy with the nest.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh the fun of waiting for 1st eggs. =) Keeping fingers crossed you get one soon. =)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If I was to get back in to the chicken thing what you have chosen would be the same as I would choose. Great birds.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats in the additions.


----------



## nickie (Feb 26, 2014)

Got my first egg this morning!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## nickie (Feb 26, 2014)

Only had one but it was breakfast for my 4 yr old. He thought it was awsome to eat an egg from our chickens.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't flip out if you only get one from each girl and then they quit. There is a chance that these eggs were far enough along in the laying process that they got to you so quick. There might still be a lay off that is going to happen.


----------



## nickie (Feb 26, 2014)

No eggs this morning but thats ok. 
The weather is awful. Was cloudy and cool the sunny and breezy now we have went from 70° to 26° over night with the wind gusting up to 60 mph.
Weather is crazy here in Virginia this year!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Luckily we did not get that cold here last night. My plumb trees are in blossom. I've had so many possible peaches and such ruined by late frosts.

You still have lovely lawn ornaments even without the eggs for now.


----------



## nickie (Feb 26, 2014)

Just went back and checked on the girls and opened the coop for them to come out and there was one egg in what seems like will be their favorite nest. Its the same nest that had 2 eggs yesterday.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## nickie (Feb 26, 2014)

Final egg count for today was 4! I am so proud of my new girls. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

That's great. That tells me they had a pretty stress free move. Good job and congratulations!


----------



## nickie (Feb 26, 2014)

LittleWings said:


> That's great. That tells me they had a pretty stress free move. Good job and congratulations!


Thanks. Going into day 3 cant wait to go check on them.
I am dieing to get more hens laying. I have 6 Rhode Island Red Black Sexlink mixed that will be 16-18 weeks old when I get them on order Plus I have 12 that are all supose to be pullets that are right at 3 weeks old in my brooder. Should start laying around Ausust.
Oh and I have 10 Rhode Island Red straight run on order too.
All the ones on order I should get the ones on order around the first to mid April.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Wow! Y'all are jumping in with both feet. Thats great. Good luck and enjoy your eggs and new chicken buddies.


----------



## nickie (Feb 26, 2014)

Lol is there any other way? I am horrible about just jumping into things "hide face"
I am really enjoying the whole experiance tho from the chicks and especialy the hens already laying for me.
Now to talk my hubby into an incubator and a rooster . He says no for now 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Well you got straight run reds so you will probably get a rooster out of that and if I'm not mistaken I think the Polish are a broody breed sooooo maybe they'll just do it on their own and he won't have a say about it lol


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

nickie said:


> Now to talk my hubby into an incubator and a rooster . He says no for now
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


here is the thing
a rooster looks after your hens
he only wants 2 things in this world

1. to fill your backyard with his offspring
2 to protect your hens with his life if needed so he can fill your backyard with his offspring.

without a rooster when something with big teath shows up (stray dogs come to mind) your alpha hen & a couple of the other top hens will try to fill the roll of the rooster. the results will be chewed up laying hens.
hens cost money, roosters can be had for free or almost free.
that is 1 reason why i keep roosters.
even with a great fence/coop you will in time have things showing up looking for a chicken dinner.

the trick is to not have the coop rite near the house
ours is 125 feet back so i don't hear crowing at 5am

with a flock your size i would go with a couple (yes more than 1)
of the biggest roosters i could find. i like to raise them from the time they are chicks so that way they already have their pecking order figured out.
they will do a good job looking after your girls & making chicks.
(your hens will also be less stressed with a couple roosters on hand)

here is my wife with one of our monster buff orpington roosters
he is still not yet a year old & he is already 10lbs
he is not one of those tiny buffs from a hatchery
he is from a quality breeder


----------



## kaustin (Jan 7, 2014)

I just got my first egg today from my almost 5 month old RIR! I am so excited.




















Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## nickie (Feb 26, 2014)

Nice and is that a pink egg I see?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## lauriep (Feb 7, 2014)

My SLW turned 18 weeks Friday and I'm so excited about getting eggs. I've got ceramic eggs in the nest boxes and they've checked out the boxes, so now we wait!


----------



## nickie (Feb 26, 2014)

Got my Buff Orpington roo! He is still young around 13-14 weeks but I am sure he will figure things out soon enough.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## nickie (Feb 26, 2014)

Also added 2 Rhode Island Red hens that are 13-14 weeks old. Hopefully they wont take too long to start laying.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## nickie (Feb 26, 2014)

Checked coop this morning. Ally were roosting together so I guess they got their pecking order straight.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

nickie said:


> Got my Buff Orpington roo! He is still young around 13-14 weeks but I am sure he will figure things out soon enough.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


good looking boy
maybe one of your hens will brood a batch of chicks for you once it warms up a bit


----------



## nickie (Feb 26, 2014)

piglett said:


> good looking boy
> maybe one of your hens will brood a batch of chicks for you once it warms up a bit


Thanks he is a sweet heart I can pick him up easy and he likes getting his neck and chest rubbed.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------

